# A few of my pics



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

My 60g










1 of 2 of my Pearls




































I have 2 Pearl Gouramies, 1 Blue, 1 Opaline, 1 Sunset, 1 Paradise, 1 Pleco, 2 Rainbows, 2 Bala Sharks, and one Elephantnose.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

AWESOME! I love ittt!!!!!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, nice 60 gallon. You got a really nice set-up there.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gorgeous fish and your camera ROCKS!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Ya I love my camera, photography is one of my other hobbies that I spend too much time and money on.:grin:


----------



## woiz (Jan 30, 2009)

what is the name of that red plant?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

beautiful tank!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

nice aquascaping


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Soooo pretty! How did you get that waterfall effect?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

looks like airstones or something of the like


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

were they placed just beneath where the filter spills out? If so why doesnt that interfere with the filter intake?


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Its just a long air stone placed below my canister filter. The waterfall effect comes from the slow shutter speed used on my camera.


----------

